# [ROOT] Root JB 4.1 & 4.2 with Locked Bootloader



## Morlok8k (Jul 13, 2012)

Not rooted?

Have Jellybean 4.1.1 or 4.2.1?

Have a Transformer? TF201, TF300, TF700 are all known to work, as well as many other devices.

Have a locked bootloader?

Then I have ROOT for you! Yes, without unlocking!

Motochopper was created by the king of root, Dan Rosenberg (djrbliss), for a bunch of Motorola phones. But he said that it works on many other devices.

These include Asus Transformers!

Links:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2228613
http://www.droid-life.com/2013/04/09/root-method-released-for-droid-razr-hd-running-android-4-1-2-other-devices-too/
http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php/topic/15208-root-motochopper-yet-another-android-root-exploit/page__pid__244281#entry244281
http://www.mediafire.com/?f4lipgd1hh3jug2


----------



## i love storms (Apr 25, 2012)

anyone try this? I think I'll give it a go in the next couple of days

EDIT: That could not have been easier... Done in seconds. Thanks for the post.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## razr22 (Jun 12, 2013)

Does this work with an unlocked bootloader?


----------

